# Deltahedge Soil Test from TAMU



## Deltahedge (Apr 1, 2020)

I just got my first soil tests back from Texas A&M. I had no idea what to expect, and was flying blind the last couple of years. This will be part of my annual program from now on. Thank you TLF for teaching me how to do it.

Here's the front yard results


And here are the results from a very small section beside my house. It's currently Bermuda, but I am going to plant Zeon Zoysia in this section this year. Mainly just to do something new.


The pH is really high on both samples. I'm going to bring the pH down in my entire lawn, but since I will be killing off the Bermuda in the side yard anyway, I might get pretty aggressive with how fast I try to bring the pH down in that one section.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

In an area you are killing, nothing wrong with throwing down 100-200 lb per K elemental S.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

A ton of phosphorus.


----------



## Deltahedge (Apr 1, 2020)

Greendoc said:


> In an area you are killing, nothing wrong with throwing down 100-200 lb per K elemental S.


Thanks. Is there some way to know how much Sulfur to throw down per K so lower the pH X amount?


----------



## Deltahedge (Apr 1, 2020)

g-man said:


> A ton of phosphorus.


Yeah, both locations are really low on phosphorus, so that will definitely be needed this year. It was kind of interesting to see the difference between locations, because they have both received all of the same nutrition in the past 2 years.


----------



## Deltahedge (Apr 1, 2020)

Deltahedge said:


> Greendoc said:
> 
> 
> > In an area you are killing, nothing wrong with throwing down 100-200 lb per K elemental S.
> ...


I just read through the Ohio State article in @g-man 's Recommendation thread and found that I will need around 7.8 lbs (340 lb/ac)of elemental sulfur per K to go form 8.0 to 6.5 in sandy soil.


----------



## Deltahedge (Apr 1, 2020)

Well, now I'm a little confused. OSU tells me 8lbs per K, and the product label here tells me 28lbs per K

https://www.siteone.com/pdf/sdsPDF?skuId=3008&resourceId=21229


----------

